# copper foil tape? and gold colored foil tape?



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Came across a pic of one of Tigger's lures where he used copper foil. I would like to try this (preferably with tape since I've had good luck with aluminum tape). Just wondering what you guys recommend. I didn't google too hard, but one place I found that sold 2" rolls required a minimum order of a case.

Also what other options are there as far as foil tapes? Any gold colored?

thanks(until I get an airbrush, I will be a foiling fool!)


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

pizza, don't know about the copper but the gold tape here is good stuff. www.happycraftnsmosaicsupplies.com/MosaicGemTiles.html


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for the link


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Heres a link for individual rolls of copper foil tape. I have not tried this tape.

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Electronics,_pickups/Supplies/Conductive_Copper_Tape.html


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Pizza, You can type in a search for "Copper shielding tape" . There are many many different widths. 3m makes it. some versions are smooth and some have a pattern pressed into it. Some are a peil and stick. It is costly stuff. I have also purchased it through ebay. 

I just got some tin peil and stick tape on ebay this summer. 

I will see if I can find some links for you.

When making electric guitars they use a wider version of the tape. It is up to 6" in width. Butt.............. it is like 12 dollars a linear foot I think.

I have not found a gold foil tape yet in peil and stick version yet I have used wrapping paper and tryed that buy glueing it down.

John


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for all the info everyone!

I am taking a break from lure making for a bit until other projects (mostly koi pond, need to add a bog edging now lol) are done, but will post pics of future lures when they are done. I'm excited to try out some new colored tape and also try out some new things to make different patterns in the foil.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Happened upon some gold foil tape at Dick's At Legacy Village in the Musky section along with stick on eyes...Don't recall seeing this stuff at other Dick's but never really looked for it there...


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

very thin metal foil is available at most craft stores, used to be refered to as gold leaf and comes in all kinds of colors now. Most craft and art supply stores are a goldmine for for materials for lure making as well as fly tying, small quantities but be forewarned it will add up if you plan on using alot of it. Another place to check would be the hobby shops, good luck.


----------

